# Elliptical incision



## AB87 (May 10, 2013)

Does anybody have any guideline stating that when an excision is done and the Doc writes "Elliptical incision" do you choose the smaller size? I have heard that you are supposed to choose which is smaller EX: 1.0 x 0.6 x 0.8

Thank You


----------



## kvangoor (May 10, 2013)

Elliptical incision is just a type of incision. The CPT book states that you should choose the code by the widest margins required. So you would not choose a smaller size. Here is a good article explaining this type of excision. Also, read the guidelines before your codes for a more complete explanation.

http://dermnetnz.org/procedures/excision.html


----------

